# Anyone have cats Barcelona - advice needed please !



## London328 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello to everyone - my first post, I'm in London and convinced I should move to Barcelona or nearby next Spring lane: 

Can anyone help - I have one very loved cat and I'm looking for people to share their experiences of living with their pet cats in BCN or nearby. I'm concerned to find out 

- is it generally a good city for cats, I hear there are lots of strays but many organisations springing up to help ferals, etc. 

- Specifically, has anyone found any sort of "anti-cat attitutes", "cats are pests", etc, etc? Or are people generally pet loving ?

Sorry if odd request, keep reading quite scary stuff on the internet  (and that's the wrong way to research as often only the most horrendous stories turn up there as they are rare and therefore newsworthy'?)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its difficult to really answer cos I guess it depends on exactly where you'll be living! If you're in the "thick" of the city then no, its not a good place for a cat, some of the urbanisations maybe ok?? The Spanish are not known for being animal lovers and yes, most places are plagued with ferral cats and dogs, especailly around rubbish bins. There are organisations that are trying to clean the problem up, but they've got a major task on their hands!

I dont live in or near Barcalona, but I doubt its much different there to where I live. I'm on the outskirts of a small town and I could have a cat here safely, but I'm in the country! I wouldnt risk having one in the town itself - and even here there are a lot of ferral cats and dogs who roam around!

Jo xx


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

I live in Barca, and we brought our cat over with us (in the cabin on Iberia, at 40 euros much cheaper than in the hold). We did look for a place with a terrace, though, which was expensive but suits the cat well as she's 14 now so not all that keen on wandering...

I'd say that Barcelona seems to be more pet-friendly I expected - certainly, Spanish friends say the attitude here is quite different to that further south, though I can't speak from personal experience. We have an excellent vet - unfortunately since we got here, our cat has been diagnosed with cancer, but the care we've had here is much better than our vet in the UK (who missed the cancer for two years). It's also a little bit cheaper.

I see cats in flats everywhere, and they're often sunbathing on balconies (makes me a bit nervous in case they jump, they're not always the most sensible creatures) - as well as enormous dogs in flats, which may or may not be fair. But I wouldn't be so keen on letting a cat wander at will as there is lots of traffic. I don't see many cats on the streets, apart from feral ones in the parks etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

London328 said:


> Hello to everyone - my first post, I'm in London and convinced I should move to Barcelona or nearby next Spring lane:
> 
> Can anyone help - I have one very loved cat and I'm looking for people to share their experiences of living with their pet cats in BCN or nearby. I'm concerned to find out
> 
> ...


I've never had a cat, but I know plenty of people who have or do and, just like dogs, they seem to adapt to living anywhere. Now, it may be a matter of personal opinion, some people call it cruel, but there are plenty of cats that live in flats in cities. I know two people who have cats in Madrid city, one of whom is a very close friend. Her cats are extremely healthy and happy and she hasn't had any problems except that once one of her cats wandered into a neighbours flat and the neighbour then went away on holiday, but that's another story.
The idea that the Spanish don't treat animals well has been hinted at in other threads, but it's not something I've come across myself. My experience has been that the Spanish are as loving with their pets as they are with their children. Of course there will always be exceptions to the rule...


----------



## London328 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Good info*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never had a cat, but I know plenty of people who have or do and, just like dogs, they seem to adapt to living anywhere. Now, it may be a matter of personal opinion, some people call it cruel, but there are plenty of cats that live in flats in cities. I know two people who have cats in Madrid city, one of whom is a very close friend. Her cats are extremely healthy and happy and she hasn't had any problems except that once one of her cats wandered into a neighbours flat and the neighbour then went away on holiday, but that's another story.
> The idea that the Spanish don't treat animals well has been hinted at in other threads, but it's not something I've come across myself. My experience has been that the Spanish are as loving with their pets as they are with their children. Of course there will always be exceptions to the rule...


Thank you so much to all who have posted :clap2:, very helpful, if anyone has anything to add be sooo grateful


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
I live 40 mins Barcelona and have 2 cats living in the apartment with me, I have them since they were kittens and they know nothing but indoor life. If your cat is used to being outside and allowed to roam then having it in Barcelona city centre it wont be able to do that. 
It is hard for a cat to go from living inside if it was free to roam.
There are a few cats that live in my neighbourhood that are pets of neightbours and are allowed to roam with out any bother, even one who walks to the shop with its owner, waits outside and then walks back with her!! 
Ive never seen a negative attitude to cats where I live and everyone here seems to have a cat or a dog no matter what size the apartment!!
Hope this helps you )


----------



## London328 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Moving August 2010 - ALL cat info appreciated*



Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I live 40 mins Barcelona and have 2 cats living in the apartment with me, I have them since they were kittens and they know nothing but indoor life. If your cat is used to being outside and allowed to roam then having it in Barcelona city centre it wont be able to do that.
> It is hard for a cat to go from living inside if it was free to roam.
> There are a few cats that live in my neighbourhood that are pets of neightbours and are allowed to roam with out any bother, even one who walks to the shop with its owner, waits outside and then walks back with her!!
> ...


Hello, me again! Posted this thread a long time ago, now finally coming to Barcelona to look for a house - *outside* the town that will suit my cat. 

If anyone has ANY more experiences of how its been with their cat(s), especially anyone whose cat does go outdoors,* I would so appreciate*. Planning on finding house as rural as I can feasibly get it within public transport commute to BCN so my cat can be an indoor/outdoor cats as he has been here .... starting to consider whether I should just put up cat fencing in a back garden as people keep telling tales of cats run over and so on. Any thoughts most welcome :ranger:


----------

